# Online dating



## love2482 (Nov 12, 2007)

I've always thought that meeting a guy over the internet was kinda wierd and nerdy. WELL, a few months ago I was messing around on craigslist, and decided, on whim, to respond to a "Men seeking women" ad. At the time, the only reason I decided to do it was because he was offering club level seats to a baseball game, and I really wanted to go (and it seemed safe). Anyway, we hit it off, and are now BF/GF. I guess I just would like to know if it is wierd that I meet him that way? Does anyone on here share a similar story of meeting their husband/BF online (bad/good)? How can I get over the fact that I still think it's kinda wierd that I'm dating someone I meet online??


----------



## KellyB (Nov 12, 2007)

My cousin met her husband online and he is an awesome guy. I guess you are always taking a chance but there are happy endings.


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Nov 13, 2007)

I met my bf over the net pretty much and we've been together for 1 year and 9 months. Couldnt be happier. Good luck for the future.


----------



## pinksugar (Nov 13, 2007)

I met my bf online.. I was talking to a work colleague who i'd known for 3 or more years and then he added someone else to the conversation window in msn. We started chatting and when the work colleague went offline, we kept talking.

A few days later we met for lunch as a group and he was there. I'd seen his photo and I thought he was hot, and I liked him in person.

We went on a date and since then we've been going out for 1 year and a month (plus 4 days, LOL)

It's not what I would have thought of as a way to meet someone, but it hasn't changed our relationship. I'm very happy.

Good luck with your online guy too!


----------



## Susie22 (Nov 13, 2007)

My fiance and I met online  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> We have been together for almost 3 years and are very in love




The onhjly thing that sucks is the distance, he is in England and im in USA


----------



## michal_cohen (Nov 13, 2007)

i met my bf on the Internet


----------



## puncturedskirt (Nov 13, 2007)

I know a few people who met their boyfriend/husband online.


----------



## melpaganlibran (Nov 13, 2007)

no its not bad at all but can be weird or dangerous. it's like making a gun, who do you intend to give it to? it's not about what the use is for it's about intent.

I don't trust it much at all really, I don't ever wish to meet a guy over the internet. there is too much room to feel safe behind a monitor and ample room for someone to become a complete BS artist. have you heard about the people who fake illnesses death and death/s on myspace or the like? phone calls, mutual sob fests, checks written to liars, fake charity, fraud, rape and more...it's so sick.

i thought it was positive and next to harmless for consenting adults...until someone i used to be friends with became convinced that prince charming was going to marry her, had a multimillion dollar mansion he would whisk her away in, he dumped a celebrity for her regular jane ass, yada yada. I literally wrote her out of my life because i couldn't deal with a woman who was "in love" with what i consider to be like santa claus. You can talk about spells, magick, E.S.P and edgar cayce all day long and i'll listen and maybe believe, I will be all ears, but seeing that stuff wierded me out on the very idea for eternity.*

*okay it's WAY different for lesbian and gay people because of the discrimination some of them must face. You can't just walk up to someone and be like, "hello, are you gay? Wanna date?"

.....in a perfect world people could do so but homophobes don't seem to be aware that if a gay person is a flirter its not saying anything about the flirt-ee being gay, it's more like "I appreciate your looks and personality, can i pursue this?"

Oh and in a side note, lest i sound like a shallow frickin' fair weather friend the woman i knew has been at it since forever. it was cute for two months,

uh it started in june.

(dramatic pause)

of two thousand five (2005)

she has barely attempted to date and lets this stranger talk to her daughter of four years old and the man tells them both he loves them.

someone innocent is involved, sick sick SICK. he's said he'd meet her about five times last i checked and his dad tries to commit suicide his mom had heart fealiure etc etc and they both were doctors and rich and never spanked him once....

look all is possible but after hearing nonstop calamity or nonstop postive things tend to sound like utter bullsh** to my cynical ass.

i'm happy it worked out okay for the rest of you, but to me it's very BEWARE..what you see is not what you get with JUST words


----------



## nynnie (Nov 14, 2007)

About two and a half years ago, I met a guy online. We were just friends at first, had similar interests.

Last month we got engaged. =)


----------



## tuhnoo (Nov 14, 2007)

hahaha ah dear.

I had met my current boy friend very briefly in real life (we simply exchanged a hand shake and nothing more) before "adding him on msn" and then going from there. he was also friends with my friends so it wasn't risky or scary or anything. we talked a lot before choosing to meet up, and when we did, I recall it being very 'odd', but we eventually meshed quite well.

we've been together for nearly 2 years and it's all going really well.


----------



## andrea90 (Nov 14, 2007)

I don't think its weird


----------



## love2482 (Nov 14, 2007)

I guess I get kind of embaressed when people ask 'Oh, how did y'all meet?" I usually lie and say at a baseball game.....


----------



## AngelaGM (Nov 14, 2007)

I was very fortunate to meet some pretty nice men online.


----------



## Solimar (Nov 14, 2007)

A good friend met her hubby online, and they have an awesome marriage. Sometimes the non-traditional way can turn out to be the best way.


----------



## pinksugar (Nov 14, 2007)

oh I forgot to say, my parents met through computer dating in the 60s! it was a really new thing then and they got matched up by a compatability thing! LOL.

so yeah, they've been together for almost 40 years! crazy talk!


----------



## love2482 (Nov 14, 2007)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif oh I forgot to say, my parents met through computer dating in the 60s! it was a really new thing then and they got matched up by a compatability thing! LOL.
so yeah, they've been together for almost 40 years! crazy talk!

Really?!?!? That is funny!! I didn't even know that existed in the 60s!!!


----------



## pinksugar (Nov 14, 2007)

it was like the first one.. a university was trying out this new program they invented and my parents signed up! they met each other through that. So yeah, wasn't really the internet, but if it wasn't for computers they wouldn't have ever met each other!


----------



## empericalbeauty (Nov 14, 2007)

I "net dated" for a little bit but it got kinda old because i never got to meet any one. Hm i met one but it didnt last long. it works for some people just not me.


----------



## Manda (Nov 14, 2007)

I odn't think it's weird, it's pretty much a norm these days, what with myspace, craigslist, dating sites, etc. True, you should be careful who you meet, but it's pretty much the same thing as if some random guy at the mall asks you out for dinner, it's just online!


----------



## nynnie (Nov 15, 2007)

Originally Posted by *love2482* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I guess I get kind of embaressed when people ask 'Oh, how did y'all meet?" I usually lie and say at a baseball game..... I agree with this, sometimes I get embarassed saying 'we met online', because I get the usual 'Oh, that's just not safe!' line.


----------



## veilchen (Nov 20, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Solimar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif A good friend met her hubby online, and they have an awesome marriage. Sometimes the non-traditional way can turn out to be the best way. This is exactly what happened to one of my friends! They've been married for 5 years now and are very happy.


----------



## emily_3383 (Nov 20, 2007)

Originally Posted by *love2482* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I guess I get kind of embaressed when people ask 'Oh, how did y'all meet?" I usually lie and say at a baseball game..... I used to feel that way but its really common now. My sister met her bf on the internet so I dont have to feel weird saying if i met my bf online.


----------



## Forbidden (Jan 2, 2008)

I love when people say â€œI met this person onlineâ€ is that weird. Is it weird? Not really â€¦ It really isnâ€™t all the different from meeting someone out at a bar, club or wherever! Just like meeting people offline, you will find the good and the bad ones.


----------



## jakk-attakk (Jan 2, 2008)

I met someone online before. I was with him for about a year and like you i used to get embarrassed when people asked how we met. i used to lie and say we met through a friend cos i didnt want people to think i was a loser lol. even though i actually met him on myspace and not a dating site. but i dont think its a big deal. almost everyone uses the internet these days so your gonna meet some freaks and some really nice people along the way. its just another, easier way of meeting people.


----------



## Bronxcutie (Jan 4, 2008)

I met my current boyfriend on MySpace. I wasn't looking for anyone either. Regardless of the way you meet someone, you need to take time to get to know the person. There is NOTHING wrong with online dating. You can meet a loser in a bar, in a club, on the street, in school, or in church! LOL You always want to be cautious.


----------



## greeneyedangel (Jan 4, 2008)

I met the guy I'm dating on the internet as well. Nothing wrong with it.


----------



## CellyCell (Jan 4, 2008)

I don't mind it at all seeing as I was in one for some time. Better connection than seeing each other first.

The only thing that sometimes I get the weird look like, "you have an online relationship? oh really...". As if it's some desperate move or pathetic. People hate it when they don't try it or been in it. I was like that before and until I realized it's perfectly fine (if you know what you're doing) and in psychology class - they say online relationship tends to be the ones that last longer because you're uninhibited and are open to talk about anything and everything. As oppose to seeing them in person and keep things more private.


----------



## MindySue (Jan 5, 2008)

ditto to celly. i hate when people give me that look, eff off already. it's 2008. it's all about the internet baby, whats so weird about internet dating anymore? i internet dated phil for atleast atleast 4 years although we talked much longer, up until this school year.

(btw i didnt mean any of that towards you haha)


----------



## Jennifer (Jan 5, 2008)

i met my fiance online and i've never been happier!


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Jan 7, 2008)

I think it is really a good way to meet someone compatable. If you fill out all those papers honestly, and are matched up with someone that likes the same things, same interests etc--then I think it is the ideal way to meet people. But, you have the honesty factor to deal with and what if you became involved with someone who appeared to be one way and then he was not that way at all--just knew all the right answers. It's easier to be dishonest 'on-line' than when you are looking at the person. That's very unfair.


----------



## xxmonjovixx (Jan 10, 2008)

you will know him better when you meet so it will be nice and you will know him mooore and mooore in the reaaal life


----------

